

Fanfootage.com puts fan shot videos to good use - vinnyglennon
http://www.vevo.com/watch/GB1101400219

======
vinnyglennon
We have the video player here for all the different angles:
[https://fanfootage.com/shows/616-kodaline-o2-dublin-16-3-201...](https://fanfootage.com/shows/616-kodaline-o2-dublin-16-3-2014)
still early days for it.

~~~
Calgar99
Looks cool :)

------
sumoward
What upcoming shows have you in the US?

